
First Day on the Job on 9/11 as FAA National Operations Manager - zygimantasdev
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Sliney
======
zygimantasdev
This is how U.S traffic looked -
[https://i.imgur.com/X10kmms.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/X10kmms.gifv)

Source: reddit

